# Taking Melatonin Correctly for Night Owls



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2013)

*Taking Melatonin Correctly for Night Owls*
Marks Psychiatry
Retrieved February 28, 2013

People who are charged up in the evenings can spend a lifetime battling their body’s natural drive to go to sleep later. Low dose melatonin at 0.3 mg – 1 mg taken 3-4 hours before bedtime can help you fall asleep earlier in the evenings.


----------



## GDPR (Feb 28, 2013)

I have thought about trying Melatonin, but I haven't because when my husband tried it,he had the opposite reaction and couldn't sleep at all.


----------



## MHealthJo (Feb 28, 2013)

If you're still interested, do some googling on how to take it, LIT - yeah, apparently there's some kind of 'exact' way to take it for more likelihood of success. Conveniently not always printed on the bottle.  )

I need to have a go again sometime as when I tried it I didn't know about this.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 28, 2013)

I did try it but didn't have any effect...


----------



## MHealthJo (Aug 10, 2013)

MHealthJo said:


> If you're still interested, do some googling on how to take it, LIT - yeah, apparently there's some kind of 'exact' way to take it for more likelihood of success. Conveniently not always printed on the bottle.  )
> 
> I need to have a go again sometime as when I tried it I didn't know about this.



Haha! I just revisited this thread, while using my laptop instead of my phone. Videos don't appear on my phone browser in this forum. So until just now, I had no idea that there was a video below Dr. Baxter's text, explaining exactly how to take the melatonin. Thus making my previous post..... make no sense.  Sorry if that caused any confusion to folks.

Haha oh well, I guess now it's easy for me to remember that there's an invisible video. X)


----------



## Retired (Nov 27, 2014)

Melatonin Dosing & Usage: Mayo Clinic...:sleepy:

Due to the length of this article (24 pages) , a PDF  copy is attached to this post for download / viewing / printing

:sleeping:


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello !   l bought some Melatonin at the Drug Store today and they had 5 mg. and 10 mg., so l got the 5 mg. and the instructions say 1 - 2 pills so tonight l am going to try it.  l lay in bed for hours, sometimes just watching the time and then l am up sitting online, watching TV or reading so l hope it works for me because l feel like the walking dead some days this past week,  including today.


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 3, 2018)

The Melatonin helped me alot last night.  l was watching a show and l went to bed tired and woke up with a Migraine, so at 7 am, l took some medication and went back to sleep until 11:30 am which helped me sleep more but l have been drowsy all day.  ls this normal to feel like this when you start taking Melatonin or is this the Migraine meds along with it causing this?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 3, 2018)

A migraine will cause that for me. So will the first day or two after I haven't been sleeping well for a while.


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay,  Thank you for the info. l will keep taking the Melatonin


----------



## Retired (Mar 3, 2018)

A most interesting and informative article:  How To Use Melatonin Correctly


----------

